
Ronald Jenkees 3rd CD Teaser - shawndumas
http://www.ronaldjenkees.com/2011/01/13/rjcd3/
======
bane
I love his youtube personality, his videos, the novel sense of "hey look what
I just cranked out!" that permeates his presence. Unfortunately, I found his
last couple CDs rather generic and lacked that sort of excitement and rawness
that made his youtube videos so great.

As instrumental music it was sadly just average.

He's got the potential for a great sound, he just needs to find it.

~~~
astrodust
Maybe he just needs to do a live show.

------
Geee
Woah.. He's been quiet for a pretty long time. Nice to see him being back with
great tunes.

------
st3fan
This guy is awesome

